# Java Applet bei mouseover mit Tooltip



## JFriend (15. Apr 2008)

Hallo Entwicklergemeinde.

Ich habe ein Java-Applet in eine HTML-Seite eingebunden und möchte, dass ein Tooltip erscheint, sobald die Maus über dieses Applet "läuft" (mouseover). Dieser tooltip soll wie bei einem bild eine kurze beschreibung liefern. Gibt es da einen einfachen Title-Befehl?

Gruß JFriend


----------



## Maeher (15. Apr 2008)

Zumindest in JPanels gibt es die Methode .setToolTipText(String) (aus JComponent), die einen MouseOver-Text anzeigt, wenn man lange genug darauf (das Swing-Objekt) zeigt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Apr 2008)

Applet hat keine solchen Methoden, auch das von ihm erbende JApplet kennt das nicht.
Tootip-Texte werden generell in von JComponent erbenden Objekten angeboten.

Also solltest du ein *JApplet* schreiben und darin ein *JPanel* positionieren.
Mit

```
panel.setToolTipText("Mein Text");
```
kannst du dann einen Tooltip auf deinem Applet erzeugen.

Für java.applet.Applet musst du dir selbst etwas schreiben.


----------



## JFriend (15. Apr 2008)

Danke an all.


----------

